# Akasha Brewing Co.



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (8/4/16)

Friends,

I sat down with Dave Padden, formally of Riverside and now at Akasha Brewing over a couple of beers and asking him a whole bunch of questions about brewing etc.

http://www.brewedcrudeandbitter.com/blog/2016/4/6/brewed-crude-interviews-vol-one-dave-padden-akasha-brewing-company

I wish I could have kept in more info about his beers but giving away all his recipes and secrets probably isn't commercially responsibile. And fair enough too.

His triple IPA will be on tap for the first time tomorrow at the brewery and I'm sure kegs will find their away around Sydney in the coming weeks. Given how excellent the double was, I've got very high hopes.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/4/16)

wouldn't mind the recipe for 777


----------



## droid (8/4/16)

a good read thanks!


----------



## BrewedCrudeandBitter (13/4/16)

Update on the triple IPA. If you spot it somewhere I highly recommend making the trip to grab some. It's incredible.

It's wonderfully dry and drinkable for a 10% 150IBU beer. Pretty masterful brewing really.


----------

